# Engine aspirations



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

So come on then.. We have enough serious metal on..

What's peoples prefer engines? NA or forced induction.?



Drove a CTR the other day and i couldn't get over how much it loved to be beaten around the top of the rev range..

The same time I drove a newish astra VXR and the performance was amazing.

So whats peoples favorite? NA or forced induction? 


:driver:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I would prefer a big NA engine over a turbo'd one but most are going turbo route so that's all I've had!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

asonda said:


> I would prefer a big NA engine over a turbo'd one but most are going turbo route so that's all I've had!


Yup does seem that way..

I think with rules and regs now the trend will continue for a while.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The 330i I had (NA straight 6) was way better than a 4 pot turbo with same power!


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

i would always go forced induction just love the kick and sound of the turbo in the GT4. suppose I am bias as the only NA car that I've really drove was a fiat seicento sporting 1.1 which was not sporting in any seance of the word. :car:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Last car was a Vectra 1.8. Current is an audi 1.8t.
Gotta say I prefer the engine with the turbo....


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Turbo all the way. Especially in the auld dirty derv 👍


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Big NA engine, preferably a ford 302 v8 in a '69 Boss 302 Mustang.

Turbos are okay but they too easy to damage, a big v8 will go all day and be happy as larry. Other options for big NA engines are available


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't beat hearing the turbo spool and feeling the power kick tbh

Though the sound of a big na, mmmm


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

ardandy said:


> The 330i I had (NA straight 6) was way better than a 4 pot turbo with same power!


MMMM

straight 6 :argie:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Can't beat hearing the turbo spool and feeling the power kick tbh
> 
> Though the sound of a big na, mmmm


Do you have an upgraded shut off ?

Sounds like a horse with a cold? :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve said:


> Do you have an upgraded shut off ?
> 
> Sounds like a horse with a cold? :lol:


Shut off?

You mean a blow off valve like a dump valve?

If so then no, can't stand the things lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Shut off?
> 
> You mean a blow off valve like a dump valve?
> 
> If so then no, can't stand the things lol


Yes mate.

Good lad.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Cant beat the sound of a burbling v8. Better than the high pitched whine of an audi a3 owner who's just realised what else has just broken on his car.


----------



## chipuk (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm an NA man myself and have a DC2 so I guess the vtec 'kick' is similar to turbo in a way.

Whenever see the NA vs Turbo debate, someone always posts the following, so I thought I get in there first!

"Turbo - The Viagra of the car world, for those that cant do it naturally"


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I love my 330i NA straight 6 , imo much better than having strap on bits


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

chipuk said:


> I'm an NA man myself and have a DC2 so I guess the vtec 'kick' is similar to turbo in a way.
> 
> Whenever see the NA vs Turbo debate, someone always posts the following, so I thought I get in there first!
> 
> "Turbo - The Viagra of the car world, for those that cant do it naturally"


Keep torquing


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Keep it coming guys :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Im an NA guy myself. 

Cant beat the smoothness and predictability of a NA engine. Some of the lower end turbo cars suffer from huge lag, the wife has a C220 CDI and that's unpredictable. All the power hits you in a huge lump whereas in my RX, the power increases the further you go up the rev range which I love.

I just find NA vehicles more refreshing to drive compared to the turbo variants


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well I love my normally aspirated Honda S2000, hit the 9k red line and it sounds great


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Gaffa22 said:


> Well I love my normally aspirated Honda S2000, hit the 9k red line and it sounds great












VTEC JUST KICKED IN Yo


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Straight five , turbo and some Dreamscience induction to add 'fighter jet' noise to the spool up:thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Talking of sound...

Possibly one of the best sounds in the world!!


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Shut off?
> 
> You mean a blow off valve like a dump valve?
> 
> If so then no, can't stand the things lol


i like my dump valve it can get a little annoying in traffic but down a country lane or in a tunnel i think the sound is so addictive bwaahh ptssssshhh


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

No replacement for displacement.

But seriously, turbos are pretty damn good.

Tuning seems to be a bit safer than NA as (more often than not) your working with stronger or forged internals. You can tend to push a bit harder. Getting more power out of NA's a rich mans game. £££'s for 5 ish BHP and a highly strung engine. But the chase is fun and accomplishing it without a blower is a heck of an achievement.

On the NA's there is easy failures in turbo charging. Boost leaks, shaft play (lol) etc.

Both great for different reasons.



Turbo blow off. Childish but AWESOME.

BraaaaaAAAAAAAA TUTUTUTTUUUUU


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Theres no comparison really, cant think of any benefit from not having a turbo'd car... turbocharger = better mpg, more power, more torque low down in the rev range, more tuneability and also perform better in extreme climates (high altitude,very hot climates)

I know ppl will say cant beat the sound of a N/A V8, V12, 6cyl etc 
but you clearly can and thats the same engine configuration but turbo'd loll


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Living life at 5800+ revs here, old school H22a7 on the ATR with an aggressive Vtec y0! that kicks in like a turbo without the lag. 

Mind you, saying that, slap a turbo on an ATR and some chaps have seen 500whp with other mods, although too much in my opinion for FWD.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

No substitute for a large engine IMO, having just come from driving a 4.4 V8 and a 2.0 turbo diesel to a 6.0 V12 there really is no comparison other than a new kind of fuel gauge that can beat gravity to the floor :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

yeeaaaaa


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have come to love the turbo scene, i now have my first turbo and its got the power there for nice easy cruising and then when your ready the turbos poised to kick in to give that extra


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

RPC said:


> Theres no comparison really, cant think of any benefit from not having a turbo'd car... turbocharger = better mpg, more power, more torque low down in the rev range, more tuneability and also perform better in extreme climates (high altitude,very hot climates)
> 
> I know ppl will say cant beat the sound of a N/A V8, V12, 6cyl etc
> but you clearly can and thats the same engine configuration but turbo'd loll


i disagree with your last statement, you listen to a ferrari v12 F1 car that is na, then listen to a turbo F1 car. No comparison in the aural stakes. I agree turbos might be the way for fuel economy but they will never match an na engine for sound.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

For me it depends what size the engine is and how many cylinders it has... My favourite engine to drive is the NA V12 in my Father-In-Laws DB9. It's not the fastest, but it feels so elastic, like it could pull forever.

I love NA V8's and V10's and straight/flat 6's.

Not that fond of NA 4's though, I much prefer the extra torque and drivability the turbo offers.

I'm incredibly lucky enough to have driven many different configs in many different, exotic cars and for sheer power, the twin turbo V8 in the McLaren 12C has been my favourite. Shockingly fast.

From a noise point of view, a turbo isn't quite there IMO, just dampens the noise too much. Listen to a Pagani Zonda at full chat compared with the turbo V12 in the Huayra and IMO, the NA Zonda is spine chilling. As is the NA V10 from the Lexus LFA... My god.

I could go on all day!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

For the road a modern turbo engine.

For the track a N/A high revving engine.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

For those that say a turbo engine sounds better, tell me this does not sound amazing


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

muzzer42 said:


> For those that say a turbo engine sounds better, tell me this does not sound amazing


I've reworded my post in case it confused anyone... I totally agree with you. That sounds immense!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Turbo for sure.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I much prefer NA. Turbos are just a compromise. Don't get me wrong I would drive a turbo charged car, but if it wasn't for fuel costs and road tax we would be bumbling about in V8s and bigger.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

asonda said:


> Talking of sound...
> 
> Possibly one of the best sounds in the world!!


I great sound for a car, but far from the best sound in the world



Franzpan said:


> I much prefer NA. Turbos are just a compromise. Don't get me wrong I would drive a turbo charged car, but if it wasn't for fuel costs and road tax we would be bumbling about in V8s and bigger.


Turbo on a V8? Surely even better.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

ive got 3 V8s so got to go with NA - if it was forced would need to be blown nothing beats the sound of a whining supercharger, turbos just don't do it for me.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Fav is NA V8 usually, but quite partial to Audi's turbo inline 5 cylinder, makes a distinct sound. :thumb:


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> i disagree with your last statement, you listen to a ferrari v12 F1 car that is na, then listen to a turbo F1 car. No comparison in the aural stakes. I agree turbos might be the way for fuel economy but they will never match an na engine for sound.


I never said it wasnt :/ ur comparing a v12 to an inline 4 which i didnt.. i just said turbo is better ie. The v12 f1 car you said, would be more effecient and more powerful with a turbo... it would still sound like a v12


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> I great sound for a car, but far from the best sound in the world
> 
> Turbo on a V8? Surely even better.


Faster yes, but I just don't like the power delivery of a turbo. After owning a NA 6 cylinder for two years I find it strange driving a turbo car. I hate the feeling of having no power then a big oomph of power at once and then no extra power above that. I've driven a twin charge Scirocco though and it was pretty nice.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a 3 liter flat 6 NA and it's just lovely


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

All that needs to be said


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

i think engine aspiration depends on what you what out of the car, if your into big BHP or big MPG then forced induction is the way to go as there is a lot more power options for tuning and a turbo setup is the most efficient way of forced induction, (less power robbing) however the power delivery can be aggressive in some turbo cars.

If you want a more meaty sounding engine and smother power delivery the a N/A engine is the way to go but has less potential for big BHP without spending big £££ 

apology if i got it wrong but this is my opinion :driver:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

My engine aspires to be economical


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

pez said:


> i think engine aspiration depends on what you what out of the car, if your into big BHP or big MPG then forced induction is the way to go as there is a lot more power options for tuning and a turbo setup is the most efficient way of forced induction, (less power robbing) however the power delivery can be aggressive in some turbo cars.
> 
> If you want a more meaty sounding engine and smother power delivery the a N/A engine is the way to go but has less potential for big BHP without spending big £££
> 
> apology if i got it wrong but this is my opinion :driver:


No wrong or right answer.. this thread is your prefered as a driver.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm biased.

Also over the years, driven many cars but the barge - even after owning her for nearly 5 years still gives me a buzz.

Not the fastest or quickest out there but still thumps when it needs too.

Top line is torque - thumps in quite early doesn't it :thumb: - Being an old auto, it does drop each time on the gear change tho'. You can see it remains smooth & just pulls straight up through the bhp line.  - is a 5.5 litre NA V8










Heres an old Vid - she has no CATS or resonator - filmed on pre warmed engine


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

RPC said:


> I never said it wasnt :/ ur comparing a v12 to an inline 4 which i didnt.. i just said turbo is better ie. The v12 f1 car you said, would be more effecient and more powerful with a turbo... it would still sound like a v12


To be fair i said compare a naturally aspirated v12 to the current v6 forced induction f1 car and the naturally aspirated engine sounds so much better, the turbos mute the engines natural sound.

Yes if you compare a standard four cylinder to a turbo one, there is no discernible difference and agreed, turbos or superchargers are the way forward as they do enable lower emissions and allow instant boost but if you take say a mclaren mp4-12c and compare the noise to a 458, same engine but the macca has twin turbos, then you have to agree the ferrari sounds epic in comparison.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

JamesCotton said:


> All that needs to be said


that just sounds like a wasp in a tin can :lol:

I would prefer to listen to this


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Nothing quite like a vtec honda with plenty of revs on. You really don't need a turbo


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes oldsparky knows, I've had 3 vtec cars now on to a dc2, vtec is so fun and the noise !!, but in a boosted car they hit full boost and pin you in your chair that's so much better imo and the tuning potential of turbo cars, never drove a been in a big v8 though bet thats fun.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> For me it depends what size the engine is and how many cylinders it has... My favourite engine to drive is the NA V12 in my Father-In-Laws DB9. It's not the fastest, but it feels so elastic, like it could pull forever.
> 
> I love NA V8's and V10's and straight/flat 6's.
> 
> ...


Urr no.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Talidan said:


> Yes oldsparky knows, I've had 3 vtec cars now on to a dc2, vtec is so fun and the noise !!, but in a boosted car they hit full boost and pin you in your chair that's so much better imo and the tuning potential of turbo cars, never drove a been in a big v8 though bet thats fun.


New Civic is i-VTEC turbo 

Boost and noise


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

JamesCotton said:


> New Civic is i-VTEC turbo
> 
> Boost and noise


Could be wrong hope i am, but i read its a standard 4 pot with variable valve timing not true 3 lobe vtec that we all love


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

A lot of the sound is down to the exhaust though. I used to have the 3.2 A3 and it sounded ok, but the R32 with the same engine sounds much better. But the WR1 impreza I have now is head and shoulders above both in every way.

For a toy it's hard to beat a screamer pipe and the crackle of anti-lag, but I couldn't live with it day to day. Best sounding car I've heard for a while is Ken blocks v8 mustang from gymkhana 7. 

I'm not sure there is an outright best. It all depends on moods and scenarios.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Depends on my mood I've a supercharged four pot screamer or a six pot turbo howler and if it all goes to plan I'll be adding a 5ltr v8 next year:devil:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Turbo for me :thumb:

all but one of my cars have been turbos, My fiesta st has a turbo that kicks in from very low revs, The Mini 1.5 twinturbo doesn't have the urgency of the fiesta but still prefer it to our NA cars


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

JamesCotton said:


> All that needs to be said


nice, where do they keep the budge you can hear


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a budgie going cheap if anyone is interested.. 

But I love the sound of 5 cylinder engines in audi, vw, volvo, Ford etc. 

Cooks


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

sweet dc2 sound


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Back on topic please folks.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Steve said:


> Back on topic please folks.


The Topic Police have just turned up...


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

chipuk said:


> I'm an NA man myself and have a DC2 so I guess the vtec 'kick' is similar to turbo in a way.
> 
> Whenever see the NA vs Turbo debate, someone always posts the following, so I thought I get in there first!
> 
> "Turbo - The Viagra of the car world, for those that cant do it naturally"


----------

